# Weight and Price..



## Jones farm (Sep 8, 2015)

We have a Jersey Bull that is 6 months old.. He was a bottle baby.. Was hoping someone could give me an estimate on what he weighs.. And an estimate on what we would ask for him if we decide to sell him.. View attachment 11370


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 9, 2015)

You could weight tape him, and then call an auction near you (this is what we do) and ask how much the calves there sell per pound, (if you want to sell him depending on his weight). Here's a link on how to weight tape cattle:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/know-how_Cattle-Care-101_how-to-calculate-cattle-weight
Here's another one that shows you how much he weighs after you weight tape him: 
http://www.piedmontese.org/GettingYourCattleWeightsWithoutaScale.htm


----------



## Jones farm (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## cjc (Sep 10, 2015)

Once you get your weight to get your estimate on how much to sell him for you can get a market report from your local livestock auction. They should just post them on their website but if not you could call and ask what the last jersey calf of his weight and grade sold for. If you are selling him privately and not at auction I would ask for the top price per cwt that they have in the last market report.

Most of the time when I buy a calf of 6 months we don't worry too much about weight when it comes to pricing. Most ranchers will just say $500 for 6 month olds....$1000 for yearlings. I live in BC, Canada but I would pay you $500 for him based on his picture.


----------

